

Apple is adding an "Explicit" section to it's store - maxklein
http://www.cultofmac.com/is-apple-preparing-to-add-an-explicit-section-to-the-app-store/31418

======
megaduck
There's three possibilities here:

1\. They always intended to add the new 'explicit' category, and the recent
'adult' app purge was a stupid and ham-handed way to force developers to
change over. 2\. They are rapidly back-pedaling after seeing the hue and cry
that arose from the app purge. 3\. They're not going to do it, and this is
just a trap for unwary porn peddlers.

Personally I think #2 is the most likely, but none of these are particularly
flattering for Apple. At the root of it, they were either being malicious,
stupid, or some mixture of both.

Plus, no matter which one it is, Apple owes an apology to the developers that
had their apps pulled. Suddenly pulling the rug out from under your developers
is a bad business practice, no matter who those developers are.

~~~
joecode
It certainly smells like #2. The app store is extremely poorly managed. This
has all the hallmarks of having been poorly thought through---a snap decision
made by some higher ups and then implemented in a very rough fashion by people
who blindly obey such orders.

My favorite part of the rejection letter is the closing paragraph, starting:
"Thank you for your understanding in this matter." It's quite presumptuous of
them to axe my app without any warning whatsoever and then assume they have my
"understanding". Insulting, to say the least.

------
RodgerTheGreat
"Apple is adding an "Explicit" section to it's store." "Is Apple adding an
"Explicit" section to it's store?"

One of these sentences is not like the other.

~~~
maxklein
Technically, both of those sentences are unlike each other.

------
credo
The title is a bit misleading :)

The cultofmac post's real title says "Is Apple Preparing To Add An ‘Explicit’
Section To The App Store?" , not that they are going to add one For now, there
is no evidence that Apple plans to do so.

------
morisy
If Apple was receiving complaints for apps that had women in bikinis cleaning
your phone, imagine the deluge they'd get offering "Explicit" material.
Perhaps the verbiage would be more finely tuned before release, but they
already have "Mature". What's it going to take to get bumped up to that notch
that won't piss off the same complainers from before?

------
smokey_the_bear
This worries me, apple doesn't handle age ratings well. My app shows wikipedia
content about parks, and therefore apple made us declare our app 17+. It'd be
really bad for us if we had to move to the explicit category.

------
frankus
It's been taken offline for now:

[http://gizmodo.com/5479497/apple-removes-explicit-option-
fro...](http://gizmodo.com/5479497/apple-removes-explicit-option-from-itunes)

------
Semiapies
A minimally- and anonymously-substantiated rumor. Even their headline isn't as
definite as this one.

